
StarGAN v2: Image Synthesis for Multiple Domains - groar
https://github.com/clovaai/stargan-v2
======
villgax
What BS is this, there is nothing in that repo except for placeholder &
company names behind it.

~~~
alok-g
No BS. It says there that the materials "will be" shared. I guess someone has
posted this on HN too soon.

PS: I am not associated with the team or the company.

